# MI DNR Bill needs action.



## Barbara (Mar 4, 2004)

This bill removes the gag order from the DNR for all game animals, not just doves. 




> Sportsmen,
> 
> I would like to inform you that House Bill 6272 (DNR gag-order) will be taken up for a vote on the House Floor tomorrow December 2, 2004.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

Barbara said:


> This bill removes the gag order from the DNR for all game animals, not just doves.


Mods... Please move this to Sound Off while there's still time. It will get more hits there.


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Ho Silver_Joe said:


> Mods... Please move this to Sound Off while there's still time. It will get more hits there.


Never mind... It's already there.


----------

